# DdRT w/ leg ascender



## thuffman7121 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been climbing for about a year now using the DdRT w/ a modified Blake's hitch (B52 I think?) Anyways, I recently purchased a foot ascender and hand ascender for SRT climbing. I have now found that using the double rope technique w/ the foot ascender allows me to basically use my right leg as the force to propel me up the rope and just have to slide my Blake's hitch up w/ each time I stand. I really haven't seen this done anywhere, but seems to be working well since I haven't learned any SRT techniques yet. Once I get to the approximate height I want I just unhook my ascender from the rope and do what work I need to do. If I get to a spot where I need to ascend a longer distance again, I just hook my ascender back in and begin traversing up. Any thoughts/suggestions on this technique?


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 17, 2012)

thuffman7121 said:


> I really haven't seen this done anywhere, but seems to be working well since I haven't learned any SRT techniques yet.


 ]

Double line rope walker, it's been around for awhile. Here is a video from the venerable Gerry B.

DLRW - YouTube


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Feb 17, 2012)

*ascending*

Look at the petzl rads system thread. You have most of the equipment for SRT. With DRT or SRT the use of leg power is the key. Climb on....


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 18, 2012)

Used the foot asender on drt it really helps getting up into the tree quick and effortlessly on srt it helps i find cause sometimes b52 or blakes hitch tighens up so to hook the rope into the foot asender stand up on it and free that hitch up helps alot


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 18, 2012)

SRT is cool and all but if you are a pro at setting your line and can get a double rope set up in with the throw ball then it may be better to just stick with the double rope.

I strongly suggest switching to VT or some other type of self tending knot. I like to use a pantin on my right foot and a hand acsender for long double rope pulls. 

Just hook your pantin in, put your left foot on top of your right to push. I have a single hand ascender with a carabiner on it, it is quick to hook in above the knot and it makes it much easier and quicker to pull with both hands. When I am done with it I just clip it out of the way on the back of my saddle. I use a VT and it pretty much self tends when you are doing this and don't have to mess with your knot at all on the way up.

Some SRT techniques are easier than this but this is how I usually do it... I really like having my double rope set form the beginning, saves time switching stuff around at the TIP amongst other benefits.... Though if you can't get a good TIP it may be better to set a lower SRT line then climb above it to set your double rope in.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 18, 2012)

I just wanted to add that you should use some time of friction saver when you are using these techniques, you can do some pretty good damage to a tree with all that friction... not to mention it saves your rope. This really depends on the type of tree and your TIP.


----------



## deevo (Feb 18, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> SRT is cool and all but if you are a pro at setting your line and can get a double rope set up in with the throw ball then it may be better to just stick with the double rope.
> 
> I strongly suggest switching to VT or some other type of self tending knot. I like to use a pantin on my right foot and a hand acsender for long double rope pulls.
> 
> ...



Yep, what he said!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## thuffman7121 (Feb 21, 2012)

"I strongly suggest switching to VT or some other type of self tending knot. I like to use a pantin on my right foot and a hand acsender for long double rope pulls."

Thanks PatriotTreeCO. I will have to check into the VT knot. Have "knot" tried that one yet. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 21, 2012)

I would suggest that you first try the distel or schwabish if its your first time using a closed system. They are easier to tie for a beginner, and easier for a beginner to inspect and identify that it has maintained its proper shape etc. Some people have problems with a VT, and it can be easily to not get it right, ESPECIALLY if you are not used to that type of climbing knot. Tie, set, dress. Inspect it often through out your climb. and keep it low and slow until you are absolutely certain you have it mastered, and if at all possible, do all this under the supervision of someone experienced with that knot and system. sherill tree's learning center has all those knots diagramed if you need to double check them.


----------

